# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Bánh cà rốt chiên - Món ngon không thể bỏ qua khi đến Singapore - Ẩm thực Singapore

## Meoluoi9x

Bạn đừng nhầm món ăn này với món cùng tên ở phương Tây. Đây là một món chiên thơm ngon quen thuộc ở Singapore. Món ăn này phổ biến đến nỗi hầu như bạn sẽ bắt gặp tại bất kỳ quầy hàng ăn nào ở tất cả các trung tâm ăn uống khi đến thăm đảo quốc này.


Được làm từ một công thức chế biến từ xưa và là món ăn yêu thích tại đảo quốc trong thời gian qua, món bánh cà rốt cũng được biết đến với tên gọi khác là chai tow kueh gồm những miếng bột gạo và củ cải trắng đem hấp lên, rồi đem chiên như trứng ốp lếp và trang trí với hành lá, một cách thức nấu ăn rất phổ biến với người Triều Châu ở Singapore. Món này có thể ăn “trắng” (ăn riêng) hoặc “sẫm” (ăn kèm với nước tương đậu nành) và rất lý tưởng cho những người muốn một bữa ăn nhanh nhưng không kém phần ngon lành.

Bạn có thể thưởng thức những miếng bánh cà rốt ngon nhất tại khu ẩm thực Makansutra Gluttons Bay gần Nhà hát Esplanade và Trung tâm ẩm thực Newton. Còn các nhà hàng như Hai Tien Lo thường phục vụ kiểu bánh cà rốt chiên giòn của người Quảng Đông thường được ăn với củ cải tươi, lạp xưởng và tôm kẹp trong những miếng hình chữ nhật lớn được hấp lên sau đó bỏ vào chảo để chiên.

Quá trình chế biến món bánh cà rốt này cũng rất thú vị. Người bán hàng sẽ thái nhỏ món bánh có hình giống miếng trứng ốp lếp thành nhiều miếng vuông trên đĩa nóng; những âm thanh vang lên, tiếng dao thái và một chút phong cách nghệ thuật khiến bạn phải chăm chú ngắm nhìn món ăn của mình đang được chuẩn bị như thế nào.


Theo yoursingapore

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *tour du lịch singapore giá cực rẻ - tour du lich singapore gia cuc re*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch singapore* - *tour du lich singapore*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch singapore - du lich singapore*

----------


## dung89

Bánh cà rốt sao, không biết mùi vị thế nào

----------

